# Accurist



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra

Any fans of their watches, as far as British goes, I'm only familiar with Accurist and Sekonda


----------



## zed4130

I was brought one 8 years ago by my partner, its always held great time and ive had no problems with it, all good here,

paul


----------



## kc104

I have one of these (Accurist). What I would say is, if you learn about watches then you will learn that there are better ways of spending your money than to get something like an Accurist. Argos loves them, sells a lot of them.


----------



## Tom Radford

My fiance bought me one for Xmas, lovely watch, keeps great time and is a really unusual colour.

Only watch snobs stick thier nose up at such things.


----------



## minkle

The only ones that appealed to me were the 'all terrain' ones, i got the PVD one as a gift and the brushed one as a holiday watch, both are good quality, no problems. They also have a very nice case back.

So..a gift and a very cheap price got me mine..

There are a lot better ways to spend money..unless you can grab a used bargain


----------



## kc104

are you looking at purchasing a new watch - if so what is your budget


----------



## dobra

Picked up a stainless, silver face quartz in mint condition for a fiver in a charity shop. Excellent timekeeper. Someone paid Â£60 somewhere... I'm a "Watch Snob", but don't mind wearing it from time to time. :hypocrite:


----------



## feenix

Picked up a manual wind last week. Just put a new band on it when I got home tonight, but haven't had a chance to photograph it yet. Nice watch for the money.


----------



## zed4130

the only thin i would say is that when i went out 8 years ago to by a watch with my partner if i knew then what i know now i could of spent Â£100 better, but its still a ok watch but i would get peanuts for it now, literally.

paul


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra

Tom Radford said:


> My fiance bought me one for Xmas, lovely watch, keeps great time and is a really unusual colour.
> 
> Only watch snobs stick thier nose up at such things.


is it burnished Bronze Chronograph, I think I know the one you mean


----------



## Tom Radford

Yep thats the one










Excuse the piss poor iphone picture...

Im loving that black faced Chrono too, very niice.


----------



## feenix

A quick shot of mine now I've got it on the band.

Peering out of the forest is a 21 Jewel Accurist manual wind with sub second at six. 9ct with fixed lugs (why I had to wait for a band). I've been running it for the last few days, keeps excellent time. Well worth the Â£50 the seller was asking imho. Don't knock the budget ranges


----------



## AlexC1981

I have the same black case and face one as Minkle. Also a 2nd hand purchase as they do not hold their value at all.


----------



## Badger

There is absolutely nothing wrong with Accurist watches.

I have half a dozen or so. They are all well made stainless steel watches, have Japanese Citizen (Miyota) movements and are sold at reasonable prices. There are some good looking designs, too. Also, the quality control must be good because all the seconds hands line up with the markers perfectly (a particular bugbear of mine).

You can do a lot worse than buy an Accurist for an everyday watch.

Egads

Dave


----------



## Koopa

i would agree.

accurist watches are a good everyday budget range, although be careful which one you buy as they are not all stainless steel. some have base metal cases with s/steel backs and bracelets, for the same prices as all s/steel ones.

i really like to old wind up range they did. reasonable quality

good every day workhorse.

accurist do keep good time as a general rule.

plus the old john cleese ad's were fab! :notworthy:

katie


----------



## feenix

Koopa said:


> plus the old john cleese ad's were fab! :notworthy:
> 
> katie


You must be younger than me, I remember the John Cleese adverts being a copy (homage?) of the original late, great Ronnie Barker adverts.

Mind you, that could just be my memory playing tricks with me.









Yep, it was the old grey matter acting up. Ronnie Barker did the Sekonda adverts


----------



## Koopa

i was thinking of the recent adverts aired over christmas where they took the 70's ad and just superimposed new watches over the old. very funny stuff!

not to make you feel old but i wasn't born until early 80's :to_become_senile: lol

katie


----------



## feenix

Koopa said:


> i was thinking of the recent adverts aired over christmas where they took the 70's ad and just superimposed new watches over the old. very funny stuff!
> 
> not to make you feel old but i wasn't born until early 80's :to_become_senile: lol
> 
> katie


Mmm, not to make me feel old? Well, that didn't work


----------



## Koopa

sorry  heehee


----------



## Dunnster

kc104 said:


> I have one of these (Accurist). What I would say is, if you learn about watches then you will learn that there are better ways of spending your money than to get something like an Accurist. Argos loves them, sells a lot of them.


Oh dear...


----------



## levon2807

I've had a couple of 1950s Accurists and they're really neat watches. I've found that they're usually in gold or gold plate and have quite unusual/stylish designs.

I wouldn't buy a new Accurist as they look a bit cheap...then again I don't buy any new watches bar G-Shocks


----------



## BondandBigM

kc104 said:


> What I would say is, if you learn about watches then you will learn that there are better ways of spending your money than to get something like an Accurist.


 



kc104 said:


> So I have just received 2 Alpha watches


:lol: :lol:


----------



## kc104

Ha Haaaaa, nice come back there Bond. I must say I think my gmt was very good value for money. 56 dollars or so. You get an auto movement that keeps okish time and looks great.


----------



## BondandBigM

kc104 said:


> I must say I think my gmt was very good value for money. 56 dollars or so. You get an auto movement that keeps okish time and looks great.


Probably but it's a pity it's a straight forward rip off of a well known brand and at $56 about fifty bucks to much :lol:

I have an Accurist and it's a decent watch, keeps great time in all five time zones and way better than any Alpha I have seen, will your Alpha still be going in ten or so years ??? only if you stick it in a drawer and don't wind it up very often.

:lol:


----------



## kc104

This is getting a bit heated, so let me clarify. My statement does not imply that Accurist watches are not very good, simply that there are brands out there that offer a lot for the money and that Accurist watches are not the best value for money watches around.

Indeed if my Alpha gives me 5 Yrs, I will be over the moon. 5 bucks though, that's a bit harsh. If only they put something like a miyota auto in there, it really would be great value, and I would pay another 10 - 20 bucks for that.

As for the rip off part. Of course it is. I am saving up for a Breitling chronomat and can not afford both that and an Explorer rolex, so this enables me to have something that looks pretty much the same. It's just a bit of fun.

(I hope you don't get round to reading my thread on the other Alpha watch I got, as that one... lol, well I don't think I could pay most of the members on here 5 bucks to take it off me).


----------



## K300

> if you learn about watches


Very pretentious and also quite rude. Wonder if you would have said that in a pub when talking to somebody.

Maybe a bit of humility considering the company you are in.


----------



## Clum

And to be fair, I had a look at the Argos site and Accurists seem to go for like Â£40, so what would your alternative watch be that you can get on your local high street for that price?


----------



## BondandBigM

kc104 said:


> 5 bucks though, that's a bit harsh.


OK maybe five quid then :lol:


----------



## dongagon

I have had s few Sekonda's in the past, and have found them reliable. One lasted 14yrs before it broke, which ins't bad for the price I paid.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra

dongagon said:


> I have had s few Sekonda's in the past, and have found them reliable. One lasted 14yrs before it broke, which ins't bad for the price I paid.


The Problem with Sekonda's are the cheap cases, IMO

despite this, they seem nice watches for the price, defo better than some of the more expensive fake fashion house watches.

I think Accurist cases seem better, though I could be wrong only having one each as an example.

Thing is 14 years is a good innings, not much insentive to keep it going with a servicing considering the original price, may I ask was a main watch

over 14 years or was it used among other watches?


----------

